# angel eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

i got angel eggs 2 days ago ,25 have turned white so far, first time they have bred.....pair is male:domestic altum,female:gold


hopefully ill be able to post pictures for you if my bro feels up to it..


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

congrats! post pics!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

basically there is....
pterophyllum altum....pterophyllum scalare....pterophyllum emeiki......pterophyllum leupoldi..
no domestic altum.. but there is the peruvian scalare that is often called "peruvian altum" and has a similar body shape and longer finnage ; but it is not an altum and not often seen in the hobby..these days ; almost any silver angel with slightly longer fins (usually a cross between a standard delta and a veil); shops are trying to call altums so they can get a higher price for them...
pterophyllum altum is a whole nother animal..especially when it come to care and maintainance..have rarely been successfully bred in captivity...there is a gentleman in germany that has them breed upon occasion..his wholesale price for a quarter size fish is $25.00 USD....plus shipping...
i got some to breed for me about 30 years ago ; but could never get the fry to survive..
so , i will assume that you don't actually have a true altum ; but a longer finned scalare..
of all of the angel varieties floating around these days ; none are more beautiful and regal than the good old standard silver angel.

guy..your eggs are eady to hatch..relative to temps ; you should have free swimming fry in another 3-4 days... by then you should have procured a high quality food that will be fine enough for the fry to eat..and they will most likely need to be fed 4-5 time a day..
and get some big tanks for them babies..you are on your way young fella..the very best of luck to you....


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

so its 2.5 days now and i have no eggs left, why did this happen?....now other than brine shrimp what can i feed them?????also i want to try natural method and i have a 37 gallon eclipse and i want to try to grow them up in there,is that ok size? i have that peruvian altum...any more tips are appreciated..thanks for all the help man.






































here is my bros tank



























that is 1 coral my brother has got in his tank it is a 150 dollar polyp
he has some of the most expensive,hardest to find corals there are..approximately 7000 dolars worth of coral in his tank


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Its not unusual for angel fish to fail the first time they spawn. Leave everything just like it is. They will probably spawn again in 2-3 weeks. Sometimes it takes 2-3 trys before they get it right. If you really have a male and a female, they are now a spawning pair. Keep in mind that sometimes two females will spawn. Maybe that is not the case with your fish.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

o crap i just redid my tank to accomodate my few tetras(target fish)....but i did leave the amazon they laid eggs on the same way,should it be ok??? comments are appreciated guys tyvm


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats on the eggs!and nice tanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

goto...common for young angels to eat their first batches of eggs... you may want to move the pair to a separate tank... i think that the 37 would be fine for a young family...

there are a number of foods out there for fry.the smallest that i sell right now would be a little too big for angel babies...but look for foods like decapped brine eggs...BTB..and golden pearls..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If some of the eggs went white while others stayed clear, you have a male/female pair. Thats the easy part.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

ok so yea they all did not turn white at once..so i f they were both females they would all turn white at once after less than a day right?
oh and me changing the tank wont mess them up wiil it??

and again any comments are appreciated tyvm


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Just moving stuff around in the tank shouldn't mess them up. Actually many breeders will move the new pair to a breeder tank that will be there home from then on. It might upset them for a while but they usually get back together. If possible, I would get all other fish out of the tank. It won't stop your angels from spawning but other fish will try to eat the babys.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

kk thanks for advice, so since they all didnt turn white at once it is a male and female right?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

right, but you can also tell from the tubes. Males are pointy, females are blunt. When they are spawning, you should see both tubes and they should be different.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

ok kool so i definately have a pair..wooooohooo.ty so much for all of the 
advice


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

when they hatch r u goin to sell them
cause i will take them i want baby angel fish


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

um i dont know how far are you from largo fl???and you would have to pay a little but not much.and i am going to keep a few sell most


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL rule of the thumb is this: WAIT. dont go counting your chickens before the eggs hatch. not all 1st spawns result in fry. wait it out goto.....i know you're excited but hold on.


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

well i live in florida 
Port St. Lucie 34952 
so how much will that like be


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

i dont know how many hours that is from largo and i dont really need to worry about it right now because i havent even seen wigglers


----------



## Christopher W. (Jul 7, 2009)

lol what if you have two females how do they mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

u'll just wind up having unfertilized eggs. thats all.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

usually when there are 2 females they will spawn 1 of 2 ways...
they will both lay eggs at the same time..resulting in a huge number of eggs that will all turn white pretty quickly...

or they will alternate the laying of eggs..which means that they will most likely lay eggs every 4 days....that close together and you can be sure of it being 2 females..


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

ok so i just ended getting rid of my 2 small angels so now i just have my 6 larger angels my clown loachand siamese algea eaters...now i need your help because i ned to somehow retrofit it to my 37 gallon...any advice is appreciated...oh and out of those 6 angels i have one breeding pair:fish::fish:


----------

